# recommend a bbq for a 60 guest party ?



## jockaneezer (Apr 4, 2017)

A mate's having a housewarming party at the end of the month and asked if I knew of a half oil drum bbq he could use. Gonna be burgers, sausage and chicken leg kind of stuff for about 60 guests over a couple of hours. He's not into q so doesn't have a clue what to get. I had a quick look online at Argos who listed a couple but I don't want to put my name to something that's gonna give a beer can a run for it's money in the sturdiness stakes and they don't look to have much in the way of air control to the grate. Our local pub rented a big gas one a couple of years ago but it was abysmal. All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 4, 2017)

Do you have access to wood splits?


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Graham, I have a trailer BBQ I would of gladly let you use, but the distance would be a problem.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Apr 5, 2017


----------



## wade (Apr 5, 2017)

A half barrel would be ideal for this number of people and maybe a small Gas BBQ to keep things warm once they have been cooked. If he does not know anyone who has one then suggest he talks to his local Scout leader as they often know people who do.

If you are grilling then you do not need to worry about controllable bottom vents, you control the temperature by using a heat gradient from one end to the other.

When cooking for a crowd, investing in a digital instant read thermometer is always a good idea too.


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies fellas. Yes FWI we have wood coming out of our ears, he runs a tree surgery business and has just bought a farm and installed a massive biomass drying setup, we're having the housewarming in a barn. 
I take your point with the gradient aspect Wade, it's what I do on the Webber without thinking about it, but because he isn't into q I can see it being the classic British bbq, burned on the outside, raw in the middle. He hasn't asked me specifically to get involved but you know what we're like when the flames are going and your inner caveman needs set free......


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 5, 2017)

Ok this is something that works great. I made a cooker I call a 007.  Basically it's a drum that only burns wood. I have a basket that sits about 5" off the bottom, swing grate that floats about 4" above the lip and I have a cook grate that can sit about 1" down from the top.   

What I'm thinking is if you can get a couple of drums you can throw together the grilling portion of this concept.  Take a drum, cut out a spot for a feeder door and put a cook grate about 1" down from the top.  For what you're cooking it would work fantastic!       If you have the time or skillz then build the full build because the swing grate dome is a great way to cook!

Here's the link to the build.  The last page shows the door I put on.  I did get rid of the hanging rack and put bolts in to hold the grilling grate 1" down from the top. (not shown)

Anyways you could throw together a quick grilling only version of this real quick and with cut out for a door you can easily feed it splits. You wouldn't need an actually door for your cook only the cut out.   It would take hardly anytime or $ to make a couple of wood burning drums for your cook and that would be plenty of cook area.   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247332/secret-new-cooker-revealed-i-call-it-the-007


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 7, 2017)

That looks an interesting setup FWI,not sure I'll have time to source materials and knock one together in time for his bbq, we're heading off in the camper for a few days in a couple of hours and are away again over Easter. Are there any working air vents in the drum like a UDS ?


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 7, 2017)

jockaneezer said:


> That looks an interesting setup FWI,not sure I'll have time to source materials and knock one together in time for his bbq, we're heading off in the camper for a few days in a couple of hours and are away again over Easter. Are there any working air vents in the drum like a UDS ?


I used regular air intakes for a while but after I put in the door now that is my intake.  Since I burn only splits sometimes the door is shut and sometimes cracked open or opened fully depending on the size splits or fire temp I want.


----------

